# bactoferm F-RM-52



## snoopy2000 (Jan 31, 2010)

if there is anyone here that lives or visits the Toronto, Ont. Canada area. i am looking for someplace i can get bactoferm F-RM-52. unfortunatly i dont have access to a credit card to use and am in need of this. any help would be greatly appreciated.

thanks


----------



## bmudd14474 (Jan 31, 2010)

Might want to check local butchers. Also some sites let you use checks or pay with a money order.


----------



## justsmoke2 (Jan 31, 2010)

This might help you.

http://www.butcher-packer.com/index....roducts_id=333


----------

